# Remmy's Qualifying run and first place in Advanced Standard



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/DwUKj3WG0Fs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------

